# Chinese Fake...



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all just wanted to share this with you, Â£3 from the bootsale,i'd forgotten about it cos when i put a battery in, the second jumped into life-not so the other two hands.

anyhow,out with the gubbins,dial off,it turned out the cannon assembly was a type skeletal gear that sprung into a recess on the tube.it just nedded pressing back on with two drivers and presto-it was going







.

it's had a hard life (pvd worn through to brass and strap shrunk)but i've quiet come to like it.

anyhow,here are the pics (hopefully)

regards,john.

oops,that didn't work properly









i'll try again.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

any ideas anyone,this is the message i get when posting pictures,

Sorry, dynamic pages in the







tags are not allowed

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

one more try.










john.

edit. ahhh it's something to do with having two lots of img in those square brackets









john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

and the back,










john.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Saw similar watch style on an e-bay auction where is fetched over Â£60, all bids from USA. That was a Gruen watch from the 70's and looks to be the 'original' on which the HK one is modelled. I was interested because I had acquired one like yours from e-bay whilst bidding 'blind' on a watch described (no picture) as a 'russian divers watch'. I was hoping for a Vostok Amphibia.

Tried to give my HK clone away at work, no takers ! Ended up sending it to the losing bidder for the Gruen in exchange for whatever he chooses to send, still waiting to hear that it arrived safely. Mine was in good working condition but had lost the crown cover chain. Seems the style is currently popular in the USA.

Julian


----------

